# Upside down and backside forward



## Stranger (26/8/20)

Trust everyone is having a good day.

Can I ask for an upside down and backside forward. I will let you know what I have in my stash and you can suggest a recipe based on that. ?

WS23 BVC @20%
Koolada TFA
Arctic menthol TFA
Sour TFA

Peppermint FA
Spearmint FA
Banana FA
Orange FA
Lemon meringue pie FW
Vanilla custard TFA
Raisin TFA

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/8/20)

Stranger said:


> Trust everyone is having a good day.
> 
> Can I ask for an upside down and backside forward. I will let you know what I have in my stash and you can suggest a recipe based on that. ?
> 
> ...


What flavour house are they? 

TFA
CAP
INW
ETC ETC

will make it easier for us to make some magic for you.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (27/8/20)

Thank you, have updated. All excited now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (28/8/20)

Hope you're well too.
4ml lemon meringue pie
3ml banana
1ml custard
.25ml menthol
For 100ml mix.
Hope it works for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/8/20)

4ml custard
3ml banana
1ml raisin
For 100ml mix

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (29/8/20)

Custard 5%
Lemon meringue 3%
Orange 0.5%
Banana 2%


Orange 5%
Sour 2%
Koolada 1%


Koolada 1%
Menthol 0.5%
Orange 5%
Sour 2%


Peppermint 4%
Koolada 1.5%
Spearmint 1%

Raisin 0% / toss in trash. That shiznit sounds weird as round objects used for copulation.


All of these mixes would benefit from 0.5% supersweet

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (31/8/20)

Thanks very much guys, will wait for one or two more and then pick one to try.

Just out of interest my ADV is

Peppermint 4%
Spearmint 2%
Arctic menthol 1.5%
Koolada 1%

I will on occasion vary the Peppermint and spearmint just to a get a flavour variance. This is vaped any where between 18W in the Dvarw clone to 35W in the Blotto

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (31/8/20)

Stranger said:


> Thanks very much guys, will wait for one or two more and then pick one to try.
> 
> Just out of interest my ADV is
> 
> ...


What does your peppermint taste like?
I'm looking for a peppermint recommendation that's close enough to the blue peppermint smoothies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (1/9/20)

No, mine tastes like the herb, not like sweeties. The spearmint is like a good toothpaste.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (2/9/20)

Resistance said:


> Hope you're well too. 4ml lemon meringue pie 3ml banana 1ml custard .25ml menthol For 100ml mix.
> Hope it works for you.



OK, mixed a little of this last night as a shake and vape.

To be fair to the mix I did a pitstop on the Vapefly mesh RDTA and made 2 new coils. 24/36 claptons aimed for .25 came out at .18. New cotton. On my Armor pro semi mech

First hit I got the flavours but it was not right, a couple later and I am scratching my head as to what. It is a bit hot which may be muting the flavours but opening the airflow too much does not suit my draw.

Ping, change drip tip from 510 to 810. BINGO, now the flavours really come through. This has gone from OK to good and I can pick up the individual flavours and the combination works.

@Resistance

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

